# Hello, new to the Forum



## Tanker Chief (Aug 6, 2019)

Greetings!

After a 42 year absence from Utah (I grew up in Ogden but left in 1977) I returned for a vacation; and have decided that I need to come back. Looking to settle in the southern part of the state. Any advice on what to expect hunting and fishing wise will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Welcome. Only help I can give is the northern part of the state.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I think the hunting is awesome in southern Utah compared to the areas I hunted up north, but my experience I still pretty limited. There is also great fishing in southern Utah, just not quite as many rivers but you have, fishlake, otter creek, and panguitch lake which all have great trout fishing. Then you have Powell for all kinds of fun along with sand hollow, quail creek, and minersville reservoirs that offer some decent trout fishing and great bass fishing. Also don't forget the boulders and the Fremont river system.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Best of luck in deciding where to settle.

So. Utah offers plenty of options for both hunting and fishing. Hard to describe without some knowledge of where you are moving from.

The mule deer general season is pretty high pressure on some of our units here but people definitely find plenty of success. As a novice I find the lottery system frustrating at the moment but others experiences vary. 

The fishing varies from low elevation warm water species to high elevation trout. The state has done well with what we have but don't expect "world class" waters like you find in places in like Idaho. But you'll still have plenty of beautiful, healthy fish that will bend your line and fill your plate. 

Enjoy settling in and getting to know the area. We have quite a few stunning places to explore.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry, re-read. Hunting in the southern part is good for elk and ok for deer, at least where I go anyway.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

"Southern part of the state" is a pretty wide generalization. Are you thinking Moab? St. George? Provo?


Maybe you haven't narrowed things down that much yourself yet. If / when you do, let us know and we can give you more specific info. 
Until then, you should expect "good" hunting and "good" fishing.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

He’s coming from New Jersey, it seems. Southern Utah will have better hunting and fishing, and you will no longer have to feel obligated to cheer for either the Giants or Eagles (depending on where you’re from). Man, you are upgrading in every way possible! 

Welcome back to Utah.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> He's coming from New Jersey, it seems. Southern Utah will have better hunting and fishing, and you will no longer have to feel obligated to cheer for either the Giants or Eagles (depending on where you're from). Man, you are upgrading in every way possible!
> 
> Welcome back to Utah.


Yea, but if he is locating to Utah's Dixie he will be closer to the Raiders in Vegas.


----------



## Tanker Chief (Aug 6, 2019)

To answer the obviously important question first; I'm a Pirate and Steeler fan. I ended up in NJ after meeting a Jersey Girl during Desert Storm and, well...... 

As for hunting and fishing opportunities; New Jersey is really not a bad place. Although there is no trout fishing to really discuss; the warm water and salt water fisheries are actually very good.

Deer hunting is also surprisingly good if you're a meat hunter. Because the deer population is so out of control the season is 5+ months long with 2 antlerless a day limit. Lottery system here is like "Are you sure you don't want another permit?" There are some very nice bucks but I haven't really invested the time into locating them. I have a friend in the Air National Guard who, with her husband, take a 140 class buck each year with their bows. Can't use a rifle; but I have found that a sabot shotgun slug is just as accurate as a rifle bullet and will anchor a deer on the spot. 

I'm not looking to move to Utah just for the hunting and fishing; but that is a big part of my life. I'm sure the lottery system is going to drive me crazy but I'm looking forward to possibly chasing elk for the first time. Also fishing for real trout with my fly rod. I'm hoping to settle in the Cedar City area. St. George is a little too "retired" for me and my wife is afraid of how much trouble I would get into if we settled in Moab.

Any advice on what to expect would be greatly appreciated. Also, if there is a bad side to anything I'd appreciate truthful answers so that I can make an educated decision. 

Thanks in advance.

-Mike


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey mike,
Welcome home again. Can’t offer you much advice for down south but I can tell you this. Every time I’m down south I try to come up with reasons to not leave. You’ll love it I’m sure.


----------



## matpac1975 (Jul 31, 2019)

Welcome back to Utah. If you like Cedar City you should take the wife on a trip down 89 through central and southern Utah. I love all those little towns and they are close to ATV trails, hunting and fishing of every kind.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Welcome aboard..


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Turkey are getting overpopulated especially in the southwest corner of the state. You could get three tags for the fall hunt and take one shot in someone's field (with permission of course) and kill all three of your birds in one whack. You'll want to hit up the Boulder Mountains for those trout.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Cedar is good. It's a nice central location with good access to wherever you want to go from there. You'll have all three season: Hot, cold, and windy.

You'll be surrounded by deer, elk, and everything else.
You'll have access to the best fishing in the state, regardless of species. You're probably already familiar with fishing for stripers -- you can continue to catch them at Powell, if you want.

Good luck. I think you'll enjoy it here.


----------

